# Details on Paul Dalton



## derekmilligan (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi All, 

New to the forum and only joined due to wanting some info on Paul Dalton, looking for things like quality of work? Has anyone worked with him to know what type of a guy he is?  Is he trustworthy? Any information on Paul Dalton would be much appreciated wether it be on forum or private message. 

Many thanks for your assistance. 

Derek Milligan


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

try a search for his name, also for miracle detail , ps please only post one thread (i deleted the other)


----------



## Bo2007 (Apr 3, 2007)

http://www.miracledetail.co.uk

Welcome to the forum as well


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Paul dalton search

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/search.php?searchid=4242290


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Miracal detail search
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/search.php?searchid=4242296


----------



## Bo2007 (Apr 3, 2007)

i also have to say what a quality looking website he has!


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

:wave:

Dont know anything about him but thought id pop on and say hi


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

o and i would not put your email addy or mobile number on a public forum , u never who's watching......


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

what a random 1st post!!!!


----------



## A12DY B (Dec 14, 2008)

welcome to the forum,

I was recently going to use him due to reading about his high standards and fame to detailing.

but Jay from gleamingkleen just seemed more reassuring that my car would me looked after so I took the gamble and here is the result

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=98386

never looked back, I was amazed


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

lets just say he's not the most popular guy on detailing world but if you did want to know about his work more i would speak to vxrmarc :thumb:


----------



## derekmilligan (Jan 3, 2009)

Crikey, 

that was quick responses.

Is he as good as his website states? Has anyone ever had problems with him? 

Many thanks for the response about putting my email add and phone number on the forum. It was only incase someone didnt want to talk on the forum and give any usefull info on him. 

Derek


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

his work is fine, never heard a bad word against it


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Are you a spy? :lol:

Or just curious


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

It's worth pointing that you should also consider getting quotes from the other companies on here who are as good as if not better.


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

lets say if your thinking on the terms is he "the best detailer in the world" the honest answer is NO his works looks good and as 182 blue says "never heard a bad word against it" , but there are lots of detailers you will find on here that can produce just as fine work as paul for instance take a look in the studio section the pros you find in there are more than capable of his level of work if not better and other members aswell :thumb:


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

derekmilligan said:


> Many thanks for the response about putting my email add and phone number on the forum. It was only incase someone didnt want to talk on the forum and give any usefull info on him.
> 
> Derek


but i would still remove it buddy, and welcome


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

what do you want doing DerekMilligan , and where are you based


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Derek I have removed your email address and phone number, its never worth sticking them on the internet. A google search can bring up all sorts!


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

I heard that he likes to wear womens underwear while he works.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

little john said:


> I heard that he likes to wear womens underwear while he works.


to be fair though all the pro's on here do that :argie:


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

182_blue said:


> to be fair though all the pro's on here do that :argie:


Well if thats the case I don't want to turn pro, it does my head in when my boxers don't quite hang right never mind dental floss up the crack.


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Our boy Paul gets on 5th gear and the following night someone out of the blue starts asking about Paul Daulton...I smell a paula LOL

He's great, but so 1990's. The new man on the block is here www.shineondetail.com


----------



## dantheman (Dec 10, 2007)

personally I would prefer to spend my money using someone who had built up their business on recommendations, like many of the people on here, rather than media hype
plus someone who does not charge a £150 booking fee !!!!


----------



## derekmilligan (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi All, 

thanks for the responses. the google spiders are great, hence found this site. I was searching Pauls number and came on here to see what he does. 

No not a spy in any shape or form, if any of you know paul, tell him my name he will know it well. Just trying to get a picture of the guy. 

Someone said he was on fifth gear last night? Was that a new show or a pre-recorded anyone know. 

I also understands he has his own products, is that true? 

Derek


----------



## derekmilligan (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Brazo,

thanks

Derek



Brazo said:


> Derek I have removed your email address and phone number, its never worth sticking them on the internet. A google search can bring up all sorts!


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm the Paul that was on Fifth Gear last night - but I offer the same services.


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

maybe you are paul


----------



## derekmilligan (Jan 3, 2009)

So you are not paul dalton, was he on it before?

Derek



Shine On said:


> I'm the Paul that was on Fifth Gear last night - but I offer the same services.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

derekmilligan said:


> Someone said he was on fifth gear last night? Was that a new show or a pre-recorded anyone know.


Different Paul 

The chap on 5th Gear is Paul Townsend from Shine On

Too slow :lol:


----------



## derekmilligan (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Jason,

Trust me not Paul Dalton, just have a few issues with him and was trying to get a picture of what he said to me ot find out who he is. Type of guy etc?

Derek



jasonbarnes said:


> maybe you are paul


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm not one to go slagging people off, although having had previous clients of Paul come to me, my car certainly wouldn't be detailed by him if I had the choice.

However, Paul at Shine On would definately be worth contacting.


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

I think you are him. You have come on here to drum up some interest in his name to rekindle the fact that he is flogging really expensive wax.

Ok, im a bit of a cynic (SP)

:lol:


----------



## derekmilligan (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi All, 

I'm a member of different forums and wouldnt like a public slagging match to happen on any of them, hence why PM's were introduced. 

Not the place to air dirty laundry. Just need to get an idea of the guy. He tells me he flies all over the world detailing cars for kings and princes of different countries. Is this the case? Is he that high up in the industry? 

Derek


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm Paul and so is my wife!


----------



## derekmilligan (Jan 3, 2009)

Nope, I am not him, the guy himself will confirm. You all no doubtably have his number. If you say my name he will cringe. Probably run a mile. Hence registering under my own name and not an alias.

WRX MAN, yes you are a cynic

Derek



wrx man said:


> I think you are him. You have come on here to drum up some interest in his name to rekindle the fact that he is flogging really expensive wax.
> 
> Ok, im a bit of a cynic (SP)
> 
> :lol:


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> Hi All,
> 
> I'm a member of different forums and wouldnt like a public slagging match to happen on any of them, hence why PM's were introduced.
> 
> ...


The problem is mentioning his name on here always opens up the inevitable can of worms and provokes certain bad feeling which involves an incident which led to him being banned from this forum (not related to his professional work by the way). So you may be better to ask to speak to his previous clients and or browse his website to view press articles etc if you are trying to get feedback on what his service is like.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

derekmilligan said:


> Nope, I am not him, the guy himself will confirm. You all no doubtably have his number. If you say my name he will cringe. Probably run a mile. Hence registering under my own name and not an alias.
> 
> WRX MAN, yes you are a cynic
> 
> Derek


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

From a completely unbiased independent perspective, I'd say that I've never heard a bad word said about Paul Dalton's skill as a detailer by anyone on here or elsewhere.

Detailing World as a forum has some less than perfect history with Paul but that's in the past. 

His prices are, like any professional detailer, his business and it's up to him what he charges.

Hope you manage to find what you're after Derek - if I or any of the other moderators can assist with anything more specific then please feel free to PM one of us.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

And Lock.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Gaz W said:


> I'm not one to go slagging people off, although having had previous clients of Paul come to me, my car certainly wouldn't be detailed by him if I had the choice.
> 
> However, Paul at Shine On would definately be worth contacting.


wasnt P.D your idol not too long ago Gaz


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

what is it that paul has done that has made you search for him please let us in derek?is it good/bad? :thumb:


----------



## derekmilligan (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Andy will PM you when I hit 10messages and my restriction gets lifted

Thanks for the offer

Derek



AndyC said:


> From a completely unbiased independent perspective, I'd say that I've never heard a bad word said about Paul Dalton's skill as a detailer by anyone on here or elsewhere.
> 
> Detailing World as a forum has some less than perfect history with Paul but that's in the past.
> 
> ...


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

derekmilligan said:


> Hi Andy will PM you when I hit 10messages and my restriction gets lifted
> 
> Thanks for the offer
> 
> Derek


done :wave:


----------



## derekmilligan (Jan 3, 2009)

All I will say that its bad and very bad. closed on that matter.

have now hit my 10 posts so can now PM people. Andy a PM is on its way to you.

Thanks
Derek



jasonbarnes said:


> what is it that paul has done that has made you search for him please let us in derek?is it good/bad? :thumb:


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

i smell a fish. something just doesn't seem to add up here? something is going on.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

182_blue said:


> ["]YouTube - Fifth Gear S9E2[/url]


LOL no 2BM....£20 block of clay....looks like Sonus Green to me....

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/detailing-clay/sonus-green-ultra-fine-clay-refill/prod_327.html

Aint £20 quid for sure!!!

Hummmm


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

nick_mcuk said:


> LOL no 2BM....£20 block of clay....looks like Sonus Green to me....
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/detailing-clay/sonus-green-ultra-fine-clay-refill/prod_327.html
> 
> ...


^lets not get into all that again


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

mmmm Paul D has used his skill and marketing abilities to build a lucrative business for himself - and good luck to him. There are no doubt any number of detailers on here who can match his work for less but just as some will pay a well known photographer for a photo anyone can take some will pay for what they see as the best detailer, and this is where PD has positioned himself in the market. 

Not quite sure what Derek's beef is but I will watch with interest....


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

182_blue said:


> ^lets not get into all that again


Agreed :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

182_blue said:


> ^lets not get into all that again


Sorry first time I have seen that vid....I wont say any more dude!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

nick_mcuk said:


> Sorry first time I have seen that vid....I wont say any more dude!


NP, its been picked to death previously


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Say no more......

Ohh I sooo want to know what the guys problem is with Mr D!!


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

Derek do you work for the inland revenue? :lol:


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

lol at the use of the word "beef" to take place of the word "problem" 

always forget to use that phrase.



So yeah derek? Whats your beef with paul? or whats pauls beef with you? :/


----------



## dave355 (Jul 18, 2008)

Mattieuk said:


> Derek do you work for the inland revenue? :lol:


no but my missus does.lol


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

dave355 said:


> no but my missus does.lol


Does she take cash in hand:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

edthedrummer said:


> i smell a fish. something just doesn't seem to add up here? something is going on.


Ding.


----------



## dave355 (Jul 18, 2008)

Mattieuk said:


> Does she take cash in hand:thumb:


no payment in kind.lol


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

dave355 said:


> no but my missus does.lol


Watch half of DW now log out lol


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Epoch said:


> Watch half of DW now log out lol


No chance

I got some popcorn in the mike :thumb:


----------



## dave355 (Jul 18, 2008)

Epoch said:


> Watch half of DW now log out lol


she knows how tough this time of year is for us all.


----------



## derekmilligan (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Mattie UK

Should the Inland revenue be here?

Have you paid yours?

The MODS will have my IP address and all my emails etc so I can confirm I'm not inland revenue or Paul himself.

Derek



Mattieuk said:


> Derek do you work for the inland revenue? :lol:


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

wot an odd thread you keep asking questions but seem to know an awful lot already, sounds like your stirring poo poo


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 40 (35 members and 5 guests)


wayyheeyyy now your famous do we get to know the story between you and paul?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

dave355 said:


> no but my missus does.lol


Tum te tum....*wanders off all subtle like then runs like buggery when out of sight*


----------



## derekmilligan (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Ed,

My "beef" with Paul, well thats a hard one. The main one in lack of truth, lies and other things that are not for a public forum. The only problem that Paul has with myself is wishing he hadn't heard my name. But i'm a good guy. Just needed info on him.

Derek



edthedrummer said:


> lol at the use of the word "beef" to take place of the word "problem"
> 
> always forget to use that phrase.
> 
> So yeah derek? Whats your beef with paul? or whats pauls beef with you? :/


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

I should just point out that derekmilligan isn't me 'doing a Lucy' in case any rumour mongers are thinking it


----------



## dave355 (Jul 18, 2008)

nick_mcuk said:


> Tum te tum....*wanders off all subtle like then runs like buggery when out of sight*


do u think i like it.lol


----------



## dantheman (Dec 10, 2007)

tmlvaleting said:


> wot an odd thread you keep asking questions but seem to know an awful lot already, sounds like your stirring poo poo


my thoughts exactly
:thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

wrx man said:


> No chance
> 
> I got some popcorn in the mike :thumb:


Damn this frikking site was supposed to be doing some prep work for a meeting with my boss tomorrow...going to have to get up earlier now and do it then!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

dave355 said:


> do u think i like it.lol


Oh yeah hehe do you have to give her special services to make her not tell on you?


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

Dodo Factory said:


> I should just point out that derekmilligan isn't me 'doing a Lucy' in case any rumour mongers are thinking it


:lol:


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

does seem Derek has joined and only posted on this thread. As such not exactly a detailing enthusiast, more about dissing and airing his "beef" with PD.

Derek either come out and tell us what the issue is or leave it be..................


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Speedliner?


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Strange thread.....


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

This is getting more and more interesting ! Tell us more Derek 

Mario


----------



## derekmilligan (Jan 3, 2009)

Now the question is if i post the mods will ban me and wouldnt like that. I only speak the truth.

Never came on here pretending to be an enthusiast, just me looking for info on the eguy. 

BEEF = paul "Alledgedly" stealing money have to say that because he has not been cnvicted yet and as such will not leave myself or the forum open to a libel suit.

Derek


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

The penny drops


----------



## derekmilligan (Jan 3, 2009)

Now you might understand why i'm being cautious.

Derek



rinns said:


> The penny drops


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

You can never judge a book by it's cover 

Mario


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

sounds like possibly a regular on here just goofing around


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

Eurogloss said:


> You can never judge a book by it's cover
> 
> Mario


Unless its penthouse


----------



## dave355 (Jul 18, 2008)

rinns said:


> Unless its penthouse


lol....


----------



## derekmilligan (Jan 3, 2009)

Sorry wrong - if you want proof i'd send you pics of my car and you can see how badly the damage is concedering only 6months old

Derek



G220 said:


> sounds like possibly a regular on here just goofing around


----------



## tommyboy (Sep 29, 2007)

That is a pretty serious allegation to make and if its true there are relevant authorities to deal with it, if it isn't true then its very wrong as mud tends to stick.

I don't think this is a constructive use of the forum and would like to see the whole thread deleted.

Just my 2 penneth

Tom


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

maybe your police investigating , or maybe he robbed a friend or relative of yours whatever th case i hope you find and achieve what your looking for:thumb: 

and by the way any chance of us getting you interested in detailing while your here?


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

tommyboy said:


> That is a pretty serious allegation to make and if its true there are relevant authorities to deal with it, if it isn't true then its very wrong as mud tends to stick.
> 
> I don't think this is a constructive use of the forum and would like to see the whole thread deleted.
> 
> ...


Agreed.


----------



## dave355 (Jul 18, 2008)

tommyboy said:


> That is a pretty serious allegation to make and if its true there are relevant authorities to deal with it, if it isn't true then its very wrong as mud tends to stick.
> 
> I don't think this is a constructive use of the forum and would like to see the whole thread deleted.
> 
> ...


he didnt tell anybody untill people kept going on at him to spill the beans.


----------



## derekmilligan (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Jason,

My car needs more than detailing. 6months old VolvoV70 - i'll post some pics of how not to treat your car tomorrow night. If anyone can stop laughing at the pics then i'll be suprised. Its scraped dented wheels chipped. When you get inside oh well its even worse.

Derek



jasonbarnes said:


> maybe your police investigating , or maybe he robbed a friend or relative of yours whatever th case i hope you find and achieve what your looking for:thumb:
> 
> and by the way any chance of us getting you interested in detailing while your here?


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

derekmilligan said:


> Sorry wrong - if you want proof i'd send you pics of my car and you can see how badly the damage is concedering only 6months old
> 
> Derek


I'd be interested in seeing the pics Derek.

Not so that I can sit back and gloat, but may be able to come up with a genuine solution / explanation for your problems.

Paul's a true pro, and one of the reasons I've invested as much time as I have into the art of detailing. If I can be of any assitance to a colleague, I will be.

The offers there:thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

What and you had it detailed by Paul??



Stick about on here you might find that you can do more than you first though with a little learning and a little practice!!


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

well waiting for tomoz and the pictures. I for one will be very surprised if PD or any other detailer on here left a car in poor condition, its just not what these guys do. 

If I had such a beef I would be using solicitors, not a public forum which leads me to agree that deleting this thread may be the best course of action......


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

*** me his site hurts my eyes with the bright white text vs the black background!


----------



## ghosty (Aug 14, 2008)

Im confused .com lol 

Hes "possibly/may have/not confirmed...... stolen some money?
Why would he need to? Im new to this site but have heard of him and his charges ( not a dig) so would probably think hes not hard up for a few quid!

Then "possibly/may/not confirmed .... hes damaged your car? how though detailing? or did he go for a joy ride or something??? 

from a total outside point of view 

clark from polished bliss
or 
james b from auto finesse 
and 
dave kg 


seem like real pro's if your looking for a good detailer though have a look around on here there really are some fantastic detailers on here!

if you cars been damaged scratched etc you will be blow away with what some of the chaps off here can do for you:thumb:

I feel you should be open and tell us what has happened, just make sure your careful what you write 

For the record I personally dont know paul D or any of the named above!!!!!!!!!


----------



## derekmilligan (Jan 3, 2009)

I will PM the mods. Yes this has gotton out of hand. I agree public forums are for information and help.

I asked for help and advice in which case I thank those of you that have PM'd. It was very much informative. Thank you all for your help.

Derek



m500dpp said:


> well waiting for tomoz and the pictures. I for one will be very surprised if PD or any other detailer on here left a car in poor condition, its just not what these guys do.
> 
> If I had such a beef I would be using solicitors, not a public forum which leads me to agree that deleting this thread may be the best course of action......


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

derekmilligan said:


> Hi Jason,
> 
> My car needs more than detailing. 6months old VolvoV70 - i'll post some pics of how not to treat your car tomorrow night. If anyone can stop laughing at the pics then i'll be suprised. Its scraped dented wheels chipped. When you get inside oh well its even worse.
> 
> Derek


As much as I don't like PD myself after the "Lucy" episode, I'd be amazed if someone of his experience & client base had left a car damaged as badly as that. I could get my 5 year old daughter to "detail" my car and not cause that amount of damage! and if it was damaged as you say, why did you pay for it?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

L200 Steve said:


> I'd be interested in seeing the pics Derek.
> 
> Not so that I can sit back and gloat, but may be able to come up with a genuine solution / explanation for your problems.
> 
> ...


It might be worth a second opinion.
And to be honest I cant think of a better person to do this than Steve.
He will tell you like it is. :thumb:
Gordon.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

i dont know paul D either

but didnt he detail a £1.5million ccxr?

same guy were on about here yes?


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Gaz W said:


> I'm not one to go slagging people off, although having had previous clients of Paul come to me, my car certainly wouldn't be detailed by him if I had the choice.
> 
> However, Paul at Shine On would definately be worth contacting.


you've had clients off Paul?


----------



## dave355 (Jul 18, 2008)

badly_dubbed said:


> i dont know paul D either
> 
> but didnt he detail a £1.5million ccxr?
> 
> same guy were on about here yes?


yes he did.t**t


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

rinns said:


> Unless its penthouse


:lol::lol::lol::thumb:

Can't argue with that :lol:

Mario


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Phil H said:


> you've had clients off Paul?


I've had a client come to me, shortly after using Paul yes.


----------



## derekmilligan (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Ghosty,

He is on the bones of his ass and has nothing or so he claims. He is doing a number of things. Confirmed, well if police investigate and say charge. You are then charged. Does that mean you are guilty - NO your not. It is merely that there is enough evidence to charge you and put you before the courts. So until convicted of any offences you have to say "allegdly" otherwise the forum can be help responsible for the content and may find itself having to defend a Libel suit.

Those are very costly and would result in the forum being closed down as the people behind it couldnt afford the legal costs alone. So in order to protect the forum you say Allegedly.

Hope that clarifys matters.

Derek



ghosty said:


> Im confused .com lol
> 
> Hes "possibly/may have/not confirmed...... stolen some money?
> Why would he need to? Im new to this site but have heard of him and his charges ( not a dig) so would probably think hes not hard up for a few quid!
> ...


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

derekmilligan said:


> Hi Jason,
> 
> My car needs more than detailing. 6months old VolvoV70 - i'll post some pics of how not to treat your car tomorrow night. If anyone can stop laughing at the pics then i'll be suprised. Its scraped dented wheels chipped. When you get inside oh well its even worse.
> 
> Derek


This does seem off norm, his work has never been questioned or considered anything but exemplary to my knowledge.

If it's not detailing related it's all a little cryptic.


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

L200 Steve said:


> I'd be interested in seeing the pics Derek.
> 
> Not so that I can sit back and gloat, but may be able to come up with a genuine solution / explanation for your problems.
> 
> ...


If I were you Derek, I would bite this mans hand off with an offer like that:thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I don't know Paul Dalton, is he a very difficult man to track down? 

If I was looking seriously for someone and wanted some gen on them, the last place I would come is onto a public forum for info


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

> I don't know Paul Dalton, is he a very difficult man to track down?


mmm well he's got a sodding great web site with email, mobile and office phone numbers and the OP has obviously already been in contact which leads me to further question the need for this thread.........


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Erm-bill/john? The forums being mentioned here-nothing to do with Paul Daulton whatsoever

Derek-issues aside your pursuit of him on this thread/here amounts to a form of harrasment unless you completely state a legal right to do the said harrassment such as bailiffs knocking on a door every day for money

Whatever has happened here either say it to stop this circus like witch hunt or take it to him directly, a private eye could find him. You may already know where he is

But please this just makes this place Dirty. He's not even an active community member.


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

has he ever been a member on dw?


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

jasonbarnes said:


> has he ever been a member on dw?


Yeah he used to be..


----------



## Admin (Oct 25, 2005)

derekmilligan said:


> I will PM the mods. Yes this has gotton out of hand. I agree public forums are for information and help.
> 
> I asked for help and advice in which case I thank those of you that have PM'd. It was very much informative. Thank you all for your help.
> 
> Derek


Hi Derek,

Myself and the other Admins do not appear to have had any pm's from you. I understand your frustrations and that you want to find out information but I dont think my website is the place for you to do it.

As you will now know when PD's name gets mentioned on here all hell breaks loose for various reasons that I am not going to go into.

He may well owe you money but DW does not wish to be involved in that thank you and that is something you need to deal direct with him.

I am going to lock this thread now as I dont feel that it is benefiting DW in any way shape or form.

Thank you for your understanding.

DW Chief.



derekmilligan said:


> Hi Ghosty,
> 
> He is on the bones of his ass and has nothing or so he claims. He is doing a number of things. Confirmed, well if police investigate and say charge. You are then charged. Does that mean you are guilty - NO your not. It is merely that there is enough evidence to charge you and put you before the courts. So until convicted of any offences you have to say "allegdly" otherwise the forum can be help responsible for the content and may find itself having to defend a Libel suit.
> 
> ...


And this is one of the reasons its being locked! I am not prepared to put my website which the members have made such a success over the last 3 years at risk over a beef you have with Paul Dalton.

Its not our fight and I would appreciate you taking it somewhere else.

Good Night.

DW Chief.


----------

